# gnomeningi...



## Ronas (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed community...

Ich wollte mal fragen ob man als hordler auch gnomeningi werden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , da mir gobliningi nicht so gut gefällt und wenn ja wo lernt man es...

schonmal danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Ronas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (6. Januar 2008)

1. War das falsches Forum ( jetzt ins richtige geschorben worden).

2. Ja.

3. Soviel ich weiß steht der in Uc.


----------



## Grimmrog (7. Januar 2008)

ich dachte immer, der gnomeningi für die hordler steht in bootybay?
aber egal, wen du lvl 30 hats udn genügend skill, dann weisne die lehrer dir schon den weg, man muss nur mal lesne was die NPC´s sagen und in den Quests steht.


----------



## Sedraku (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte letztlich eine ähndliche situation. Soweti ich mich noch erinnern kann muss man erst mit dem entsprechenden Trainer in einer der Hauptstädte reden. der Schickt einem dann (Je nachdem welche spezialisierung) nach Booty bay für Gnome oder Gatgezahn für Goblins. dort muss man lediglich einen Schwur ablegen und ein paar Dinge für den Zusammenbastelel. Dann bekommt man einen Ausweis der für ich glaube 7 Tage ingamezeit gültig ist und mit dem man rezepte beim Gnomen/Gobliningi Trainer lernen kann. ist die Zeit abgelaufen muss man für 2g einen neuen kaufen, aber in den meisten situationen braucht man den dan nicht mehr.


----------



## Vladtepez (23. Januar 2009)

ich hab schon Ingi auf 325 aber eine Q um Gnomeningi zu werden hab ich nich bekommen.Muss ich alle Hauptstädte abfliegen oder gibs die Q überal?


----------



## Scourge TH (23. Januar 2009)

In Beutebucht steht der Lehrer; ganz einfach.

Nix mit Vorquest.

Den "Mitgliedsschein" baucht man um Talente zu lernen. Jedes Mal, wenn man diesen erneuern lässt, bekommt man ein Extrageschenk. Dies können u. A. auch Ingi-Rezepte sein.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Januar 2009)

Und ob man da ein Quest machen muss : http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=3642


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (23. Januar 2009)

@neol iest du die beiträge überhaupt?Die frage war ob es eine quest gibt durch die man dahin geschickt wird,dass man eine quest benötigt um gnomen/gobliningenieur zu lenen ist auch klar.


----------

